# How do you like your coffee?



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

How do you normally drink your coffee? Caffeinated or decaf, doesn't matter.

I prefer a simple mug of hot coffee, no cream, no sugar.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Large iced coffee, with cream & 1 sugar.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Normally I drink it hot with cream and maybe a little sugar but it's not necessary. I'll drink all of the above though tbh.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

hot and black, so long is it's good coffee that was made right. If it's nasty folgers coffee that someone made weak, I'll dump cream in it. I love cappuccinos though too.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hot. I don't tend to get iced coffee even in summers.
Black or with cream/sugar both are fine.


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

Either black or with hot chocolate mix in it. :wink:

When i get it iced, black or milk/flavoring.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

It depends entirely on what I'm feeling like or the situation. If I eat something sweet, I like it black. Coffee that's been sitting around for a while? Add flavored creamer... or mix it with chocolate milk. Iced on hot days


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Quantum Knight said:


> or mix it with chocolate milk.


Funny you mention that, I was actually thinking of trying coffee with chocolate milk a while ago!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer tea, but if it's coffee then only milk. Why isn't that an option


----------



## SpartanKendoka (Aug 7, 2013)

I chose hot, with cream. More specifically, I prefer light cream in a dark roast coffee (resulting in a dark brown coloration.)


----------



## ImRightCozENTJ (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't drink coffee.

I don't need it to enjoy the music only I can hear. :crazy:


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll never understand what's so great about it. It tastes like cooked dirt, quite terrible to be honest. 
Do other people have different taste buds than me that makes it taste slightly good? And if it's the caffeine they're after I think there are better ways to get it.

I hate when coffee lovers offer me coffee and I politely tell them I don't drink it and they reply shit like "lol, ur not an adult wtf?"
Never mind that coffee was pretty much unknown to most of the world untill the 16th-17th century. I guess the vikings, romans, mayans, ancient chinese and most other ancient people were all just little kids then. 
I'm not a big fan of tea either, but at least it's somewhat drinkable. 

But if I had to choose a type of coffee I'd pick the Irish kind.


----------



## Brianna1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I know an ENTP that will only drink coffee black over ice. He says that it's an acquired taste and he can't have sugar or else he'll break out, but I think he secretly likes getting the stares the baristas give him.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Hot coffee, black.

Yum yum yum. I'll drink lattes and things like that if I'm out, but I don't like regular cream/sugar in my coffee. So unnecessary.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'd like to have another caffeine intake method. l find caffeine pills revolting as well as most energy drinks. Tea was too weak.


As it is, l buy no frills Maxwell House and some kind of flavored creamer but l think coffee makes me feel disgusting and awful.


----------



## CoffeeAndBooks (Sep 18, 2013)

It depends on my mood. I drink it hot with some creamer most often. If its hot out I will drink it iced with cream and sugar. For special treats I will do cream, flavored syrups and sugar, but I drink too much coffee to do that all the time, I would get sick.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

The answer is: "Yes, Please" 

:tongue:


Any way that's available, no real preference.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

Hot-Black accompanied by cigarettes.


----------



## Wosush (Sep 15, 2013)

I prefer tea. And mostly this one:


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Neither. I prefer cola.


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

I actually don't like coffee or tea..


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I like my coffee how I like my men, ground up and in the freezer.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

I really can't stand coffee. Or anything with coffee in it, so not even iced capps or tiramisu or anything. I can pick out the taste and I just don't find it pleasant 

I don't like tea for much the same reason. It just has that tea taste I don't like.


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

I love Ice Coffees but I prefer Tea more.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I hate tea and coffee. Hot chocolate though... mhmm.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I like Prince of Wales tea by Twinings. Generally, I prefer tea over coffee

But when I do drink coffee, I like the REALLY sweet Italian stuff. Cappuccino, etc. At the very least, I'll put in a ton of sugar, milk, and creamer.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

GoosePeelings said:


> Neither. I prefer cola.


Yup, same. Maybe even Mountain Dew for me.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

strong and black... any temperature is fine but hot is best... I never put cream or sugar in coffee, what a way to ruin a perfect flavor!!! I love tiramisu and coffee ice cream even though they are not black coffee... once in a while I will dredge a steak in coffee grounds before grilling it...

... but the worst of it is I will drink pretty much any black coffee just as a caffeine delivery device. My friend said she wanted to stage an intervention on my behalf because of my coffee consumption. I said hey, I don't drink THAT much coffee. She said it's not the quantity but the quality... I drink instant espresso at work because I am too lazy and cheap to buy real coffee that I won't be able to sit quietly and enjoy. It's just a drug at that point.

Black tea makes me nauseous. I never drink flavored coffees--YUCK!!! I enjoy tempering a good coffee buzz with a toke of weed or vice versa. Lucky thing for me I live in Colorado. roud:


----------



## hayhayler (Nov 22, 2013)

I like my coffee hot, with more cream than coffee, 2-3 teaspoons of sugar, some hazelnut creamer or chocolate/cocoa powder and in a large cup or mug. If I have (good) whipped cream I'll spray that on top.


----------



## hayhayler (Nov 22, 2013)

My poor choreographer/director has a coffee addiction but is lactose intolerant so she drinks 3 big cups of black coffee with a shitload of sugar from starbucks every day. She once went through a $200 starbucks gif card in a month.


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

I prefer tea. I also like coffee, but I've cut back a lot.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

I drink coffee and tea and hot chocolate and various combinations of the above. I really enjoy the earl grey lattes (London fog). Generally prefer ground coffee over espresso beverages. The taste is half the enjoyment. Cradling something warm is just soothing. Usually some sugar and cream in coffee. I even drink decaf so don't stay up all night.


----------



## RedTree (Apr 13, 2010)

Mmmmmm . . . iced coffee...


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Not a fan of coffee; it tastes bad and puts me straight to sleep, oddly enough.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Regular 8oz with two creams one sugar, a cafe mocha, or a cappucino.

Whiskey or Bailey's optional. ;P


----------



## CaptainShawnee (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine's gotta be iced with a ton of cream, sugar, and flavor in it. ... Sometimes I wonder if it can be technically called coffee with all the added stuff I put into it.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hot and black for me.


----------



## pond (Nov 8, 2013)

I prefer tea, but when I drink coffee it has to be with lots of cream and a bit of sugar.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Hot and black. That reminds me, it should be ready by now.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

pond said:


> I prefer tea, but when I drink coffee it has to be with lots of cream and a bit of sugar.


Very, very creamy, little sweet. Perfection.


----------



## pond (Nov 8, 2013)

James Wilson said:


> Very, very creamy, little sweet. Perfection.


Exactly!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I put just a tad of cream in mine, so it's not quite black. I actually want my coffee to taste like coffee.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I put just a tad of cream in mine, so it's not quite black. I actually want my coffee to taste like coffee.


I prefer it to taste like a hot candy bar in a cup.

Also I stole your avatar for my skype profile pic.

And I'm not sorry.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

James Wilson said:


> I prefer it to taste like a hot candy bar in a cup.


*shudder*

I'm one of those who, when Starbucks asks whether I want room for cream, I give them the, "Just fill it to the rim, biatch!" glare.



> Also I stole your avatar for my skype profile pic.
> 
> And I'm not sorry.


Monster. I can't believe you ripped off me ripping off tumblr like that.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Black, no cream no sugar. It simply tastes better.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm probably one of the few people in the world who drinks coffee just to drink coffee. I can't ever feel the side affects. I can still fall asleep after drinking it, and if I stop drinking it, I have no withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Hot and black, but I drink a lot more tea!


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I prefer tea with milk, honey, and a hint of mint! 

Coffee is alright with cream and sugar though. Got any caramel? :tongue:


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

I like _both _tea and coffee.

Tea I can drink hot, cold, sweet, or unsweet. Coffee I end up drowning with creamer (and sugar if the creamer isn't flavored), but I can drink it hot or cold too.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I generally have herbal tea with no sugar.


----------



## Snowdrift (Dec 30, 2013)

Black as hell and sweet as satan
also hot hot hot


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Hot, sweet, with skim milk - 
I prefer tea but the coffee pot is ready when I get up, and I need the jolt.
During the day, black tea with citrus - I prefer my homegrown calamondin oranges, sweet/tangy with strong tea - alone, in deep contemplation.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Hot, cut with some cream or milk x 3 cups a day


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

Ice-cold out of a 600ml (or even 2L) bottle. And strong enough that you can actually taste the coffee.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Robert J Gough said:


> Ice-cold out of a 600ml (or even 2L) bottle. And strong enough that you can actually taste the coffee.


2 liters! You looking to be wired to the high heavens?


----------



## Olay (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess you could say I drink milk with coffee. 1/3 coffee and the rest milk and caramel syrup. Heaven.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 11, 2014)

Coffee with milk, cream and sugar. You cannot go wrong with that.


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> 2 liters! You looking to be wired to the high heavens?


Here in NZ we have a company (Mammoth Supply Co.) that makes one of my favourite 'flavoured milk' drinks. Coffee-flavoured, of course. Those 600ml / 2 litre bottles come in two 'strengths'. "Original" which has 0.3% coffee extract as it flavour, and "Strong" which has 0.7% coffee extract.

I'm in the process of coming up with my own version - just for me - and looking at the equivalent of a 1-1.2% strength. If I can get it right, I'll be seriously considering going to them with it.

I *LOVE* my coffee!!

Edit: Just looked at a 600ml bottle... it's not 0.3%. It's 0.2% No wonder it's such a rather weak taste of coffee to it.


----------



## Eagle9615 (Nov 16, 2013)

I like hot coffee with just cream. Adding both cream and sugar makes it too sweet.


----------



## Totally Baked (Feb 1, 2014)

Hot coffee, milk, no sugar and hazelnut syrup. THE BEST! 

INFJ


----------



## infiniteli (Feb 19, 2015)

as an ex-barista. I love my coffee black. especially the dark types. Dark coffee taste the best black and only when it's fresh. 

A good way to introduce yourself to black coffee is to pair it with a pastry. Its a good way to help balance the overwhelming bitter taste and take away the residue after flavour left behind from the coffee.


----------



## melancauliflower (Feb 18, 2015)

(I like my coffee black just like my metal.)


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I chose hot with cream, and with cream I mean milk normally. I'm not that much of a fan of filter coffee though, so if I drink that, there really should be milk or cream in it. But I like espresso or espresso based coffee drinks, so sometimes I can drink a simple espresso, but usually it's something mixed with milk, like cappuccino or caffe latte. At home I make my coffee in a moka pot and add sa bit of hot milk.

But I do prefer tea to filter coffee and for long I was almost exclusively a tea drinker.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

I like my coffee with brown sugar, creamer, and books.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I have it with milk and a little sugar. A lot of people seem to be quite prideful in drinking it black.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

By the time I drink it, it's barely coffee


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't drink either.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Iced, black, or at least lukewarm. I'm not really a fan of hot drinks.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

I like my coffee like I like me: black & bold


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

it really depends. 

I usually drink my coffee black with ice 

When I am pissed I add cream and sugar iced
When I am adventurous I do it hot

And then on a cold day I drink it black hot X3


----------



## Flipside (Feb 21, 2015)

I request a "define 'like'" option.


----------



## Cevian (Aug 27, 2012)

Hot and black. 

But dark roast coffee is gross to me, so if I manage to end up with a cup of it, I add cream.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Drinking some black coffee right now.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

hot with flavored creamer preferably. I keep it simple with store bought creamer but sometimes I get a little creative. 

4 Girl Scout Cookie Coffee Creamers to Make at Home


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't like coffee. I tried it few times and I've never truly liked it. All I need is water or herbal tea.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Only the first few cups of a new pack of coffee taste great (the composition of the coffee changes), so I prefer tea because of the consistent results.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised by how many people prefer black. I will drink black as long as it isn't instant, but usually I prefer my coffee very strong, hot, and with like half a tablespoon of whole milk, no sugar. The worst is coffee with sugar and no cream/milk. I love light roast the best, but I also like it very dark. Anywhere in between is fine, but I enjoy extremes. Coffee is awesome. But I can't stand iced..


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

Half coffee, half milk and spoonful of sugar.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed that there is no "covered in beeeees" option.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

I like both my coffee and tea, sweet and iced. So ice, cream, and sugar.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Shaken, not stirred.

Oh wait.


----------



## dinkalink (Aug 31, 2014)




----------

